# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  القانون رقم (30) لسنة 2006م بشأن الإقرار بالذمة المالية

## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم (30) لسنة 2006م بشأن الإقرار بالذمة المالية







باسم الشعب :



رئيس الجمهورية :



- بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية .



- وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب . 



(أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه)



الباب الأول



الفصل الأول



التسمية والتعاريف



مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون (قانون الإقرار بالذمة المالية) .



مادة (2) : يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني الواردة أمام كل منها مالم يقتضِ السياق خلاف ذلك أو دلت القرينة على معنى آخـر :



إقرار الذمة المالية: الإقرار بما يملكه الشخص من حقوق مالية وعينية 



المال : كل ما يمكن حيازته والانتفاع به على وجه معتاد من متاع أو نقود أو حيوان أو عقار أو أرض أو معدات أو غيرها من الممتلكات .



المال العام : كل ما تملكه الدولة أو أي شخص إعتباري ويكون مخصصاً للمنفعة العامة



الوظيفة العامة : هي الخدمة العامة في أحد مرافق الدولة وتناط بالموظف العام.



الموظف العـام : كل من يتولى وظيفة عامة دائمة أو مؤقتة في مرفق عام.



القَُُّصـر : الأشخاص الذين لم يبلغوا السن القانونية. 



الهيئة: الهيئة الوطنية العليا لمكافحة الفساد المعنية بتنفيذ هذا القانون. 

الفصل الثاني



الأهـداف ومجال التطبيق



مادة (3) : يهدف هذا القانون إلى ما يلي : 



1- حماية المال العام .



2- تعزيز الثقة بأجهزة الدولة وموظفيها وصون كرامة الوظيفة العامة . 



3- مكافحة الكسب غير المشروع والحد من العبث بقيم وأخلاقيات الوظيفة العامة . 



4- تعزيز الرقابة على كل من يتولى وظيفة عامة ويخضع لهذا القانون .



مادة (4) : تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كافـة العاملين في وحـدات الخدمة العامة على النحو التالي :



‌أ- وظائف السلطة العليا :



1- رئيس الجمهورية .

2- نائب رئيس الجمهورية 

3- رئيس وأعضاء هيئة رئاسة مجلس النواب وأعضاء المجلس .

4- رئيس الوزراء ونوابه وأعضاء مجلس الوزراء ونوابهم ومن في مستواهم . 

5- رئيس وأعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى . 

6- رؤساء وأعضاء السلطة القضائية والنيابة العامة .

7- رئيس وأعضاء هيئة رئاسة مجلس الشورى وأعضاء المجلس .

8- رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة العليا للانتخابات. 

9- مدير مكتب رئاسة الجمهورية ونوابه .

10- رؤساء الجامعات ونوابهم . 

11- رؤساء الوحدات الإدارية بالمحافظات (المحافظون) وأمناء عموم المجالس المحلية بالمحافظات . 

12- رئيس هيئة الأركان العامة ونوابه . 

13- قادات وأركان حرب ورؤساء عمليات المناطق العسكرية والمحاور . 

14- رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية بالخارج . 

15- مستشارو رئيس الجمهورية . 

16- مستشارو هيئة رئاسة مجلسي النواب والشورى . 

17- مستشارو رئيس مجلس الوزراء . 

18- الأمناء العامون ومساعديهم في : 

‌أ- رئاسة الجمهورية . 



‌ب- مجلس النواب . 



‌ج- مجلس الـوزراء . 



‌د- مجلس الشورى . 



‌ه- اللجنة العليا للانتخابات . 



19- مدراء مكاتب رؤساء مجالس النواب والوزراء والشورى ونوابهم . 

20- رئيس الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة ونوابه . 

21- محافظ البنك المركزي اليمني ونوابه . 

‌ب- وظائف الإدارة العليا: 



1- وكلاء الوزارات والمحافظات والوكلاء المساعدين ومن في حكمهم ، ورؤساء المصالح والهيئات والمؤسسات والبنوك والشركات العامة والمختلطة ونوابهم ، ووكلاء الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة ومساعديهم . 



2- مدراء الدوائر في كل من : 



§ مجلس النواب – مكتب رئاسة الجمهورية – مكتب رئاسة الوزراء – مجلس القضاء الأعلى – المحكمة العليا – النيابة العامة – مجلس الشورى. 



3- أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي . 



4- المدراء التنفيذيين للصناديق والمشروعات العامة . 



5- مدراء الدوائر التابعة لوزارة الدفاع ورئاسة هيئة الأركان العامة في القوات المسلحة . 



6- مدراء الدوائر التابعة لوزارة الداخلية . 



7- مدراء عموم الإدارات العامة بالوزارات والمحافظات والمديريات والمصالح والهيئات والمؤسسات والبنوك والشركات العامة والمختلطة والمشروعات العامة ومشروعات الصناديق ، والجامعات والكليات التابعة لها وكليات المجتمع والمعاهد العليا . 



8- مدراء العموم في كل من : 



§ مجلس النواب –رئاسة الجمهورية – مجلس الوزراء – مجلس الشورى – اللجنة العليا للانتخابات – الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة. 



9- قادات وأركان حرب ورؤساء عمليات الألوية العسكرية والأمنية . 



10- مدراء الأمن بالمحافظات والمديريات . 



11- أعضاء الهيئات الإدارية بالمجالس المحلية بالمحافظات وأمناء عموم المجالس المحلية بالمديريات . 



12- رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة الصادر بتعيينهم قرارات جمهورية . 



‌ج- الوظائف المالية: 



1- مدراء عموم الشؤون المالية ومدراء الحسابات وأمناء الصناديق ومدراء المشتريات والمخازن في الوزارات والمحافظات والمديريات والمصالح والهيئات والمؤسسات والبنوك والصناديق المستقلة والملحقة ومن في حكمهم ، ومجلس النواب ، ورئاسة الجمهورية ، ومجلس الوزراء ، ومجلس الشورى ، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى ، والمحكمة العليا ، والنيابة العامة ، واللجنة العليا للانتخابات ، والجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة ، والجامعات والكليات التابعة لها ، وكليات المجتمع والمعاهد العليا . 



2- رؤساء وأعضاء لجان العطاءات والمناقصات والمشتريات ، والموظفون المشتغلون بالتراخيص والإعفاءات في جميع سلطات الدولة على المستوى المركزي والمحلي . 



‌د- أي وظائف أخرى من وظائف المستويات السابقة يقرر مجلس الـوزراء إخضاعها لهذا القانون
مادة (5) : يعتبر كسباً غير مشروع كل مال منقول أو غير منقول أو حق منفعة في داخل اليمن أو خارجه يحصل عليه أي شخص تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون سواءً لنفسه أو لغيره بسبب استغلال الوظيفة العامة أو الصفة .



مادة (6) : تتحقق واقعة الثراء غير المشروع على أحد المشمولين بهذا القانون من شاغلي وظائف السلطة العليا للدولة إذا تبين قيام أي منهم بممارسة أي من الأعمال المحظور عليهم ممارستها وفقاًَ لحكم المادة (136) من الدستور والقوانين النافذة سواء بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر .



مادة (7) : يكون للهيئة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بتحليل إقرارات الذمة المالية ،وإحالة من ثبتت مخالفتهم لأحكام هذا القانون إلى القضاء.



مادة (8) : مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة السابقة فإن أي إضافة لقيمة مالية لذمة أي من الأشخاص المشمولين بأحكام هذا القانون سواء بكسب عيني أو شخصي أو بالانتفاع بأي من أموال الدولة المنقولة أو غير المنقولة وكان ذلك باستغلال الصفة أو الوظيفة وبصورة غير مشروعة ، وكذلك كل انتقاص مما على الشخص من التزامات مالية وسواء كانت هذه الإضافة أو هذا الانتقاص مباشر أو غير مباشر فإنها تعد من قبيل الثراء غير المشروع .



مادة (9) : يجوز للهيئة تشكيل لجنة أو أكثر لفحص إقرارات الذمـة الماليـة وفحص البيانات المتعلقة بها وما يطرأ عليها .



مادة(10): يحق للهيئة طلب البيانات والوثائق من مقدمي الإقرارات أو من أي جهة أخرى .



مادة (11): إذا تبين للهيئة من خلال فحص إقرارات الذمة المالية وتدقيقها وجود أدلة واضحة على كسب وإثراء غير مشروع فيجب عليها إحالة الموضوع إلى القضاء للنظر فيه بصفة الاستعجال .



مادة (12): ينحصر حق الإطلاع على إقرارات الذمة المالية والبيانات والإيضاحات والوثائق وإجراءات الدراسة والفحص على الهيئة والجهات المختصة بالتحقيق.



مادة (13): لا تسقط دعوى الكسب والثراء غير المشروع من تاريخ إنتهاء وظيفة أو صفة من يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون إلا وفقاً للقوانين النافذة .



مادة (14): تحاط كافة الإقرارات المقدمة من الفئات المشمولة بهذا القانون بالسرية التامة ، ويمنع تداولها ولا يجوز الإطلاع عليها إلاَّ في الحدود التي يبينها هذا القانون 


الباب الثالث 



الإقرار بالذمة المالية 



مادة (15) : على كل شخص من الفئات المحددة في المادة (4) أن يقدم إقراراً بالذمة المالية لما يملكه هو وزوجه وأولاده القصر من أموال ثابتة أومنقولة داخل اليمن أو خارجها إلى الهيئة خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون أومن تاريخ دخوله في أي من الفئات الخاضعة لأحكامه . 



مادة (16) : يجب على كل من يخضع لهذا القانون أن يقدم بصفة دورية إقراراً بالذمة المالية بعد مرور عامين من تاريخ تقديم إقراره السابق ، أو عند الطلب من الهيئة ، وذلك طوال مدة خضوعه لأحكام هذا القانون ، وعليه أن يقدم إقراراً قبل شهرين من التاريخ المحدد لانتهاء خدمته أو انتهاء خضوعه لأحكام هذا القانون في الأحوال الأخرى ، وإذا ما أنتهت خدمته أو خضوعه لأحكام هذا القانون قبل تقديم إقراره وجب عليه تقديم إقراره خلال شهرين من تاريخ تركه العمل لأي سبب .



مادة (17) : عندما يكون كلا الزوجين ملزمين بتقديم الإقرار المنصوص عليه في المادة (15) من هذا القانون يجب أن يلزم كلا الزوجين بتقديم إقرارهما كل على حده وعلى الموظف العام أن يقدم الإقرار الخاص بأولاده القصر مع إقراره . 

الباب الرابع



إجراءات تقديم الإقرار 



مادة (18) : تقدم كافة إقرارات الذمـة المالية إلى الهيئة التي تتولى استقبال ومتابعة وفحص وتحليل الإقرارات للفئات المشمولة بهذا القانون .



مادة (19) : يجب أن يحرر الإقرار بالذمة المالية على النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض وان تكون المعلومات الواردة فيه صحيحه وموقع عليها من قبل صاحب الإقرار ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية تفاصيل البيانات التي يتضمنها النموذج 
الباب الخامس 



الفصل الأول



العقوبات



مادة (20) : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر .. يعاقب بغرامة تماثل حجم الضرر أو بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على (ثلاث سنوات) كل من قدم معلومات أو بيانات كاذبة عن إثراء غير مشروع بقصد الإساءة إلى الغير.



مادة (21) : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر .. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من كسب كسباً غير مشروع أو سهل ذلك لغيره مع إلزامه برد ما أكتسبه بسبب ذلك .



مادة (22) : على المحكمة المختصة الحكم على الغير الذي استفاد من الإثراء غير المشروع بالرد من أمواله إلى خزينة الدولة بقدر ما استفاد . 



مادة (23) : مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر .. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (سنة) كل من قدم بيانات غير صحيحة في إقرارات الذمة المالية. 



مادة (24) : يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (ستة أشهر) كل من تخلف دون عذر مشروع أو أمتنع عن تقديم الإقرارات الخاصة بالذمة المالية بعد إبلاغه بذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، وفي حالة التكرار تكون العقوبة الفصل من الوظيفة وبما لا يخالف القوانين النافذة.



مادة (25) : يعاقب بالحبس كل مسئول عن سرية الإقرارات مدة لا تزيد على (سنة) وبتعويض يماثل حجم الضرر إذا أفشى سرية إقرارات المشمولين بالذمة المالية أو قام بنشر البيانات والإيضاحات أو الوثائق وكل ما يتصل بالسرية في هذا العمل. 

الفصل الثاني



أحكام ختامية



مادة (26) : تعتبر الإقرارات وكافة الوثائق والمعلومات المتعلقة بها سرية لا يجوز نسخها أو إفشاؤها أو الإطلاع عليها من قبل الغير أياً كان ما عدا الجهات المحددة في هذا القانون . 



مادة (27) : يجب على كل المشمولين في المادة (4) إرسال إقراراتهم في ظروف مغلقة إلى الجهة المختصة المخولة قانوناً باستلامها خلال شهر من تاريخ شمولهم بأحكام هذا القانون .



مادة (28) : إذا طرأت أي زيادة على مال أحد المشمولين بهذا القانون بسبب استغلال الوظيفة أو الصفة أو العمل المكلف به ، أحيل إلى الجهات المخولة بموجب القوانين النافذة للتحقيق واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية .



مادة (29) : يجـوز أن يكون للهيئة فروع أو مكاتب في المحافظات يصدر بإنشائها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناءً على عرض رئيس الهيئة .



مادة (30): يصدر رئيس الهيئة القرارات الإدارية والتعليمات والنماذج اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية .



مادة ( 31 ) : تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار جمهوري.



مادة (32) : يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية . 



صدر برئاسة الجمهورية – بصنعاء



بتاريخ : 11/6/1427هـ



الموافق : 6/7/ 2006م



علي عبد الله صالح



رئيس الجمهورية

----------

